# New Tenergy Chargers



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

In the FWIW category, I received an email from Allbattery.com concerning multiple new chargers available from Tenergy. I have the Tenergy charger higher end one (no model number on the case) that does multiple battery chemistry. 

Sure are a lot of them...

http://www.all-battery.com/newsletters.aspx


Jerry


----------

